

Google Just Leaked Their +1 Chrome Extension On National Television - Miller450
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/04/google-plus-1-extension/

======
d0ne
I don't believe it is a "leak" when a company makes a conscious decision to
put it in a multi-million dollar marketing campaign.

[EDIT: Too much caffeine]

